# Trying to replicate the icing inside of a twinkie.



## jblade (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey gang, I am trying to make the kind of icing you find in a twinkie but I don't know where to start.

First off is it whipped cream? or buttercream? Or combination of both? 

Any feedback is appreciated, as always thanks for your time.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

There is a book out called Twinkie which gives all 100 ingredients or so contained in twinkie.,starting with the original which was Bananna flavored. It 's available in library.  A Clue ,, Its neither buttercream or whipped cream.

I believe name of book is 'Whats in a twinkie daddy?'


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

It used to be made by a company called CPI.

Chemical Products Inc.

Quite sure there is no dairy. all chemicals


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes, twinkies taste chemical and you can be sure there would be no cream or butter.  But i remember twinkies from when i used to eat them in the 1950s and they have also changed over time. 

I have a recipe somewhere for a whoopie pie filling that is made by cooking a thick flour, sugar and milk mixture (like a choux base with lots of sugar, before the eggs are added), letting it cool then beating in shortening (you could use butter for better flavor but it won't be white) and it was not bad.  so just flour, milk, sugar and then shortening or butter. 

I remember it being very much like the fillings twinkies, devil dogs and other junk foods of the 50s.  Not bad at all, actually. 

I can look it up if you're interested.


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

This is close....

5 tablespoons flour

1-1/4 cups milk

1 cup sugar

1/2 cup butter

1 cup shortening

Combine flour and milk in a saucepan. Cook stirring constantly until thick. Cool completely. Cream sugar and fats until very light and fluffy, add cooled milk mixture and beat until fluffy. Store in an air container until ready to use. Will stay fresh at room temperature for several days, to keep longer store in refrigerator.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

That looks like it, betty.  I think you have a LOT of recipes up your sleeve...


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

jblade said:


> Hey gang, I am trying to make the kind of icing you find in a twinkie but I don't know where to start.
> 
> First off is it whipped cream? or buttercream? Or combination of both?
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated, as always thanks for your time.


Ew, why? Well, I guess they sell, and we all need income.


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

siduri said:


> That looks like it, betty. I think you have a LOT of recipes up your sleeve...


LOL I have actually had this recipe for a long time...it is the frosting that we always used to put on our Red Velvet Cake when I was growing up in the South. I grew up in a very rural area and the little grocery store nearest our home just carried the basic pantry items.


----------



## mabelme (Sep 30, 2011)

Look at this http://lacocinadeile-nuestrasrecetas.blogspot.com/2011/03/cupcake-de-chocolate-tipo-pinguinos.html

We will need marshmallow cream or marshmallows , 1 cup and a half, if not get it, I leave the recipe here , and if you can not get the foam, I'll let this other option, which is like cream marshamallow a meringue (see recipe) .

We rehydrated 1 / 2 teaspoon unflavored gelatin in 2 tablespoons of water, about 5 minutes, then took her to the microwave, about 30 seconds in thaw, to dissolve well. This also can do a water bath.

 let cool slightly, and add 2 tablespoons soft butter (if you have Crisco white is best) and roughly chopped


let the butter melt, remains cut off ....


we beat the 
and we have as a mayonnaise


mix in a bit of marshmallow cream

 and then add this mixture to the remaining marshmallow, we carry a water bath, very softly, unite, and leave the warmth, until they fill the cupcakes.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Mabelme, very nice. Great help! I don't wish to make this, but for those who do, your contribution is tops!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

My Nephew had some twinkies a few days ago.

I tasted the filling, got to tell you I didn't taste much.

I'm sure I could come close with a very high ratio shortening,

chemical aerator,Some Glucose and white imitation vanilla.

Just whip the heck out of it, being careful to keep everything

cold so the shortening won't slack from friction heat.


----------



## shnooky (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe, I'll let you know how badly I fail at a simple recipe. Haha. Cheer!


----------



## jblade (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you all for your input, I will be trying a couple of these this week and will post back with results.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

There are books in library that give exact formula. The book "Twinkie written by a chemist"'to answer his daughters question gives you all 90 or so ingredients.Things are in there that one would never guess.  It is quite interesting. Also the original twinkie creme was Bananna flavored. when it was first introduced by Continental baking. I used to love them when I was a kid but had one recently, it was vile.Sure has changed for the worse.


----------

